# Western saddle pops up in back



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

How is it rigged?


----------



## katbalu (Sep 8, 2011)

Also interested in these answers...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## equi (May 8, 2012)

posting pics of the saddle on the horse, will help gain more feedback. because without it its hard to know which issues it could be stemming from.


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

bsms said:


> How is it rigged?


That's what I was going to ask. It may be that it needs a rear cinch.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

A rear cinch is not for correcting an ill fit. It is used for keeping a saddle down when going down a steep hill or when roping a steer. 

Does your saddle fit properly without a pad? Can you show us some pictures?


----------



## gothicangel69 (Aug 2, 2011)

I will try to get some pictures tomorrow. I had it done up with a regular front cinch.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CarmenL (Apr 20, 2012)

I am new to western saddles but I have been told that if the saddle is designed to have a back cinch it should be used. I recently bought a little western saddle for my granddaughters little pony and it fitted well, except it lifted at the back at the trot until I used the back cinch and it was fine! I love my western saddle! It's a Clinton Anderson designed one and fits my Arab very well!


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

A rear cinch is there for roping, not for holding the saddle down. If the saddle is full rigged, with the cinch all the way forward, it will sometimes lift some in the rear without weight on it. My Circle Y is set up so I can choose full rigged, 7/8 or 3/4 rigging. With 3/4 rigging, it doesn't lift in the back.

It can also be caused by a saddle that doesn't fit, and then the solution is a saddle that DOES fit.










Western Saddle Rigging


----------



## gothicangel69 (Aug 2, 2011)

It fits the same with the saddle pad off as well. Looks comfy in the shoulders, but lifts slightly in the back. I know if your tree's too wide it can do that, but the problem is that this tree seems to fit the shoulder area fine. I've tried tons of saddles on him, and this one seems to fit the best. If I went with a smaller tree, it would pinch his shoulders. Then I thought that maybe the back part was too curved, but when your sitting in it, he has plenty of back clearance- not too much mind you, but enough that its not touching his spine anywhere. I only found one saddle that seemed to fit him well and didn't lift up in the back, it was 40 years old but unfortunately its my BO's favorite saddle and she would never part with it. We took measurements off that saddle, and this one has those exact same measurements and fits exactly the same in the shoulder area. I'm stumped.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

A saddle that lifts up an inch is not really a problem. What brand and how thick is your pad?

The other consideration in saddle fit is the angle of the bars, not just the gullet.


----------



## gothicangel69 (Aug 2, 2011)

Just saw the above post. His front cinch is located at the line closest to the horn. It came with a leather for the rear since- not removable, but I've never used a rear since and didn't think it was needed for trail riding.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gothicangel69 (Aug 2, 2011)

Not sure what brand it is- think it said Circle P or something (not a Circle Y though). The pad was very thin as I wanted to get a good feel of how it fit him.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gothicangel69 (Aug 2, 2011)

Oh, and I measured the gullet, as well as the angle on the tree- and it matched the sizes off my BO's saddle.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

How does it ride? If the horse is comfortable and the sweat marks even, I wouldn't worry. The rear won't lift when YOUR rear is there...


----------



## gothicangel69 (Aug 2, 2011)

Lol. Thats true. My large rear will certainly keep the back down. Its very comfy and secure to ride, and Flash seems to like it. I just want to make sure I'm not missing something in the fit that will cause problems down the road. I worry too much about him sometimes.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gothicangel69 (Aug 2, 2011)

I just noticed that I said since instead of cinch. Lol. Its been a long day.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

The tree may have too much rock in it. It will cause a saddle to look lifted in the back. But without pics its hard to say.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

For normal trail riding, the rear cinch isn't necessary. Many horses have never used one so be careful if you use yours and try your horse in a round pen or lunge line at all gaits before climbing on board.

I would also go to a thicker pad if you are going to do a lot of trail riding. My saddle was custom made and fits my horse wonderfully but I still use a 1", 5 Star pad. I primarily trail ride and we go out for a few hours on a lot of diverse trails.

Circle P is a rather low end saddle that is sold quite a bit on line or through many of the mail order stores. It isn't a saddle that I would put a great deal of time on. If you are going to be riding regularly for a few hours, there are better saddles. It isn't one of the worse - such as the starter saddles off ebay - but it isn't a great deal better.


----------



## gothicangel69 (Aug 2, 2011)

I don't ride that often\ for that long. Maybe three hours a week total. I'll have some pictures by tonight. I'll also try a thicker pad to see if that helps.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gothicangel69 (Aug 2, 2011)

Ok, so I got some photos today- let me know what you think. I also tried a thicker pad, and that seemed to help a lot.
















This one is when he's tightly cinched.








This one is with the thicker pad








And these ones are in the saddle

















I couldn't get any without a saddle pad, as if the saddle gets dirty, I cannot return it.
It seems like if the cinch was back a bit more, it would fit much better.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Actually, I think the saddle doesn't fit. It is a bit too wide for your horse.


----------



## gothicangel69 (Aug 2, 2011)

Alrighty then. I'll take er back and keep looking. Unfortunately, its really hard to find something around here that's just that little bit narrower without getting something that's too small without getting one custom made (which is 2500 at least). There's a tack store 2 hrs away that I could take a run up to this weekend. May get lucky and find something about an inch narrower.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Spirit Lifter (Apr 23, 2012)

Around these parts you can get Amish custom made saddles, halters, bridles, etc. with the exact measurements of you horse. Do you have that there?


----------



## gothicangel69 (Aug 2, 2011)

Unfortunately no, we only have one saddle maker in the area, and all his saddles are very expensive (cheapest at 2500). Mind you they are very nice saddles, but I don't have that kind of money right now. 1000 is my limit for a saddle.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

You might try talking to one of the online stores. Some of them are decent about making recommendations. That one looks too wide (horizontal width) in the front. It also looks too far forward.

Buying new, the Abetta is pretty cheap and comes in a lot of different sizes. Another option would be to contact Steele. They make the trees for a lot of saddles (Dakota & Big Horn, for example). They can send you forms shaped to their trees, and you would then be able to tell someone who uses Steele trees what size tree you need for your horse.

Steele Saddle Tree LLC - Fit To The Horse

Steele Saddle Tree LLC - Fit To The Horse


----------



## gothicangel69 (Aug 2, 2011)

Thanks for the links. I'll have to check them out. It doesn't help that his back is so flat either. I'm having one heck of a time finding something that fits properly.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Talk to Kevin at SouthernTrails Saddle (a member here). Trail Saddle, Western Saddle, Trail Saddles, Western Saddles he will work with you on fit and price.


----------

